# still nuts at 2 yrs old...



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Ruby still gets the zoomies after a full day of daycare. This is right after I picked her up after an 8 hr day there. Also, you can see how she has trashed our yard with her own personal race track. The little weird growling and running thing is new and cracks me up.

Enjoy my wacky girl!


http://youtu.be/cyJ8HGUZF68


----------



## vizslababy (Jan 21, 2013)

Oh my gosh, that is too funny! I swear I have mini Ruby over here. Shiloh has the same insane routine every night except she seems to chose our dinner time to run around like a maniac inside the house. The kids encourage her with their laughter, so she is not keen to stop...lol. And then after about five to ten minutes of that, she drops down on the floor and passes out.she is only eleven weeks...I shudder to think!
Ruby is adorable. Your yard makes me worry for the certain future of ours...


----------



## candi30 (Jan 2, 2013)

Hahaha omg I love it!! 
I don't know if that ever stops.


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

Haha ahh the zoomies! I always feel like I shous be doing something while Cole runs around the yard...haha But, I just stand there turning and laughing while he darts around...

although recently I started playing "I'm gonna catch you as you run passed me" and he LOVES PSYCHING me out and dodging my grasps!! Hahahaha :


----------



## smurfette (Jan 14, 2013)

Go Ruby goooooooo!! Never a dull moment when the zoomies starts ;D


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

That is a VERY CUTE video of runnin' Ruby!! I'd like to compliment you on her weight, too... She looks to be absolutely perfect... Not too skinny, not too fat -- Just right!! ;D ;D


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

mswhipple said:


> That is a VERY CUTE video of runnin' Ruby!! I'd like to compliment you on her weight, too... She looks to be absolutely perfect... Not too skinny, not too fat -- Just right!! ;D ;D


Thanks so much MsW. 3 cups of Blue Buffalo a day and exercise keeps my girl just right. She has really filled out in the last 6 months.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Miss Ruby must still be full of it even after 8 hours. That's pretty impressive! Too funny.

Lovely fence. Can I inquire on how tall it is and if it's been effective for Ruby? I'm looking to fence in our back yard for our boy but I'm not sure how tall it should be since I feel like 4 feet would be easy to jump.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

KB87 said:


> Miss Ruby must still be full of it even after 8 hours. That's pretty impressive! Too funny.
> 
> Lovely fence. Can I inquire on how tall it is and if it's been effective for Ruby? I'm looking to fence in our back yard for our boy but I'm not sure how tall it should be since I feel like 4 feet would be easy to jump.


I believe the back fence is 5 ft and the side fences are 6 ft. Ruby is not much of a jumper though. 4ft may be a little small.


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Mac hardly ever does the zoomies anymore at 20 mths. However he did break them out this weekend! I find it hilarious.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

A ;Dll will calm some about year 10


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Love it! I have a video of my Ruby doing the exact same thing in our backyard. 

She'll also often have the zoomies around our ottoman in our living room. It happens most frequently if it's been raining outside and she gets wet. I have no idea why getting wet makes her have the zoomies!


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

RubyRoo said:


> I believe the back fence is 5 ft and the side fences are 6 ft. Ruby is not much of a jumper though. 4ft may be a little small.


This is great info to know. Our boy doesn't seem to be much of a jumper but I know if I got him a 4 foot fence a squirrel could entice him to hurdle it and we'd never see him again. I'm thinking that 6 foot might be our best bet. Now I just need to find some daylight to have a fence company come over and give me a quote. And there's more money out the door for the dog :


----------



## DougAndKate (Sep 16, 2011)

Interestingly enough we have a very short fence in our yard. Elroy has never jumped it in our 2 years there, whether it be dogs passing by, or chasing rabbits or squirrels. Now if there was a deer on the other side it might be a different story! We are planning on building an entirely new 6' fence in the spring time though, just for peace of mind and moreso for our own privacy.


Edited to add Elroy will be 2 in March, and is still COMPLETELY nuts haha!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Re: still nuts at 2 yrs old...*



NeverGiveUpRAC said:


> Haha ahh the zoomies! I always feel like I shous be doing something while Cole runs around the yard...haha But, I just stand there turning and laughing while he darts around...
> 
> although recently I started playing "I'm gonna catch you as you run passed me" and he LOVES PSYCHING me out and dodging my grasps!! Hahahaha :


Good news NGU, Astro is 2 and Zsa Zsa's 3 now..........and both still play that game. Ours is "I'm coming to get you" in that sing song voice.......


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Willie's yard is surrounded by a 4-foot anchor fence, and he sometimes gets visitors... and yet, he has never made an attempt to jump over the fence. I think I am just lucky, because I believe he could clear the fence if he wanted to!!


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

I've seen my guy clear 4 and 5 foot fences with ease, so we installed a 6 foot privacy fence. Don't think he can make it over that (fingers crossed). 

As for the zoomies, I don't see those going away anytime in the next 5+ years. We also play the "catch me if you can" game, its one of his favorites. I only catch him when he wants to be caught


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Mswhipple.. , great job on the picture 

While I encourage our two year old Sammy to zoom around as he pleases, and I like to zoom with him sometimes, have yet to condition him to jump fences. 
We make him jump on places like on top of boulders, large natural obstacles he can stop and stand on, but never across a fence. I don't want him running in the neighbor's back yard after a rabbit. 
I believe the fence is a psychological rather than a physical barrier for them. I prefer to keep it that way. He never ran into a wire fence, he looks for a gate or a break in the fence, instead. 

I venture to think Willie is similar in that regard.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Oh yes, he can clear it if he really wanted too, and thought about it.
One day my Vizsla Boone had a case of the zoomies going, and jumped over the bed of my toyota truck and hit me in the chest . He was helped by a slope, but it wasn't that much of a slope.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

When I brought Willie home he was a young adult, weakened by his "lost" ordeal, but still pretty strong. I remember worrying that he would jump right over the fence and be gone, and then thinking "Well, there's only one way I will ever know..." So I turned him loose in his new yard, crossed my fingers, and the rest is history. He never made any effort to go over the fence at all. He seems happy to stay in his yard. As you all know, I have a theory about just about everything, and my theory on this is that he sees the fence as defining his "safe" place. I don't think he liked being lost at all, and for sure, he didn't like not having any food or water for who knows how long. He has no desire to leave. He knows he's got it pretty good here. ;D ;D ;D 

Also, at the age of six, he still gets the zoomies fairly often. Cracks me up, and my friends and family love when that happens, too.  It's such a joyful kind of expression...


----------

